# Walmart Now Has Free 2-day Delivery And Groceries Through Doordash



## weaveadiva (May 20, 2018)

.





.
https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/walmart-free-2-day-shipping-doordash-amazon-258775

Walmart just announced free two-day shipping on thousands of items, no membership required, with just a $35 minimum order.

Though Walmart announced its free two-day shipping sans membership fee back in January, the big box store also just announced a partnership with DoorDash (starting with a pilot program in Atlanta) a few weeks ago — signaling that they have no intention of losing grocery customers to Amazon, either.

This may be especially helpful for those who only use Prime for the free shipping on household items and non-perishable groceries, and who don't take advantage of Prime content perks like streaming Amazon Video or free Whole Foods grocery delivery.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (May 20, 2018)

When huge corporations compete, consumers win. 

Amazon has too much power, borderline a monopoly. So I’m glad they are getting some competition from someone who can afford to compete.


----------



## MizAvalon (May 24, 2018)

They’re feeling the squeeze!

More companies better get on board and start offering lots of flexible and convenient options because Amazon is about to bury everyone.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (May 24, 2018)

YES! Come through options for my lazy self!


----------



## rileypak (May 24, 2018)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> YES! Come through options for my lazy self!


----------

